# The US Navy plans to fire laser weapons off of ships within a year



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am willing to bet that this technology is much further along than we are being told.



> The U.S. Navy is moving at warp speed to develop lasers with more lethality, precision and power sources as a way to destroy attacking missiles, drones aircraft and other threats.


The US Navy plans to fire laser weapons off of ships within a year - Business Insider


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Take it over by Iran and practice. Lots of little moving targets.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am thinking they have all kinds of fun toys they are playing with that we know nothing about. I was reading the other day they are going to begin deploying the new rail guns on navy ships. Really cool shit.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I am thinking they have all kinds of fun toys they are playing with that we know nothing about. I was reading the other day they are going to begin deploying the new rail guns on navy ships. Really cool shit.


I agree. I knew that they had been working on rail guns as well, but was unsure where they were at with them. Quite a ways along apparently.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Do NOT share this with the Chinese!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> Do NOT share this with the Chinese!


I promise that I won't....:tango_face_wink:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Too rate.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

But couldn't you just put a mirror coating on the target to reflect the laser's IR energy?
I was amazed to find out that it was the secret behind the Klingon's cloaking system on their 
Bird of Prey warships.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Do NOT share this with the Chinese!


Too late if Mrs Clinton knew about it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Both the rail gun and the laser are limited in their roll.

There is no substitute for HE in many applications.

That rail gun is quite impressive in its performance.

I hope the power supplies for both are emp protected.

The laser's supplies are so big they would take up all the space that a twin 5"-38's magazine had.

The rail gun's, three times as much or more, more like three decks on a 16"50 turret.

The air conditioning/coolant a fourth deck.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Who is the first target is what I want to know.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Well I know when still working at Lockheed Martin they had already deployed experimental laser canons on ships that could destroy sub-sonic targets. Not sure how much that has advanced but I'd be willing to bet that it has been quantum advancement since then.

1895gunner


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Who is the first target is what I want to know.


The first orangutang's ass, real easy target, I bet it could absorb at least four pills from the rail gun,

It looks to made from a flexible CHOBHAM armor.

If you use the laser on her, it will smell like bushmeat burning.

Might need the Hadron Collider (LHC) to obtain enough velocity to defeat that armor.

Of course putting that into the electron stream might be like introducing a black hole into the equation.

I have seen up close two feet of armor plate defeated with kinetic/chemical rounds, I hope they are that effective.

I thought at first using either on the iranian boats, but think 5 inch HE would be more appropriate.

The laser would be fine on iranian aircraft harassing the fleet.


----------

